# [DEAL EXPIRED] FIRE DEAL: Belkin WeMo Switch for $25.



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazon: Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Belkin WeMo Switch for $25. Deal starts at 3:30 PM ET/12:30 PM PT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw that. Couldn't decide exactly what it is . . . have a feeling you need more than one for it to be useful if it's meant to make your home 'smart' which is all I could figure?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one in my cart--just woke up and saw the deal and decided to see if it was still available.  Don't know if I want one.  It's something that you can plug items into and turn them on and off via an app when you're away from home.  Like a lamp or something.

Ultimately, I think I'm not going to get it, though I could have it sent with no-rush shipping and get the $1 credit on top.  It's just not something I need.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I got a text message about this while I was at work, and didn't have access to my Fire. Since I didn't know what this switch was, I figured I didn't need one anyway!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah I passed too. Not very exciting


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I passed on this deal as well. I had to look it up at amazon to find out what this was.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Only 31% claimed so not very exciting one for anyone I guess.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Only 31% claimed so not very exciting one for anyone I guess.


I really think there was a lot of "what the heck _is_ that" reaction -- and I had trouble, on the Fire, getting information before the sale went live. Mind you, I didn't try very hard.


----------

